# Heads up and a question



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Dualit 4-in-1 Coffee Machine, 84440 - Polished Stainless Steel

Just seen this on Amazon warehouse deals for £109.61

That's the heads up.....

....now the question

Is it any good?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tAClue said:


> Dualit 4-in-1 Coffee Machine, 84440 - Polished Stainless Steel
> 
> Just seen this on Amazon warehouse deals for £109.61
> 
> ...


 No


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> No


Ok, Thanks. I did wonder because of the price though the name made me look as I love my toaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tAClue said:


> Ok, Thanks. I did wonder because of the price though the name made me look as I love my toaster.


Avoid all dualitt espresso and coffee machines. Save your cash for a grinder a gaggia (second hand)


----------

